
Bear sale sparks global equity and dollar sell-off - iamelgringo
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ef412c80-f3fa-11dc-aaad-0000779fd2ac.html?nclick_check=1
======
tim2
For some reason I thought it said "Beer sale". Now I'm disappointed.

